# Christmas photo contest!Grand prize a Carolina Storm Wheel



## LarryT

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html

This contest will be held on my website Carolina Storm Hedgehogs and it's not affiliated with Hedgehog Central.

Grand prize is a Carolina Storm Wheel with free shipping to anywhere in the world! 
Second place prize gets a Carolina Storm Wheel with the winner paying for shipping!

Pictures can be emailed to: [email protected] 
Please include your name, state, country and hedgehogs name with your picture.

The deadline for sending pictures is December 7th at 12:00 AM Eastern. At that time, all the pictures will be added to my websites page and people will have the option to vote on their favorite picture. 
Voting will end 12:00 PM Eastern Christmas Day.

* In the event of a tie I will be the tie-breaker.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contest Rules
1. One entry/picture per household. 
2. Photo must have a Holiday theme.
3. Photo must have a hedgehog in it.
4. No humans or other animals in the photos please.
5. No photoshop and such.

Thank you and good luck!


----------



## fracturedcircle

i'm excited to participate!


----------



## Kuzukuzu27

Time for me to become a photographer! :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom

Oh my gosh! This would be so great! Quinny needs a wheel. Can't wait to start doing pics! Thanks for the heads up, Larry.


----------



## LarryT

Photos must be received by 12/07/10 so let's get them cameras a snapping!


----------



## Tomato

Just curious, what and how will these photos be used during and after the contest?


----------



## LarryT

Tomato said:


> Just curious, what and how will these photos be used during and after the contest?


The photos will be used for the contest and nothing else.


----------



## LarryT

QuinntonsMom said:


> Oh my gosh! This would be so great! Quinny needs a wheel. Can't wait to start doing pics! Thanks for the heads up, Larry.


I got your photo last night and it sure is cute!  It's up on my site for anyone who would like to see http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html
Only have one entry so far so let's please get on the ball and get them pics coming!!


----------



## QuinntonsMom

Thanks!  His little teefers were just too cute in that photo. A close runner-up for submission was:


----------



## LarryT

Just a daily reminder to get those hedgie christmas pics sent in!  
Send them to [email protected]
Happy Hoildays!!


----------



## fracturedcircle

LarryT said:


> Just a daily reminder to get those hedgie christmas pics sent in!
> Send them to [email protected]
> Happy Hoildays!!


our photoshoot will be on Sat.


----------



## hercsmom

Ok, I can't wait to get Christmas pics of Herc! Funny thing is, he lets me clip his nails no problem, but the camera is a whole 'nother story! :lol:


----------



## LarryT

We are now up to two contestants!  
New pic added here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Those are precious  I hope to get one of my hedgies to hold still for a pic. I'd love to have a really upclose clear and festive picture of them.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Aww, those two photos are precious!  
Come on everyone, there is a good chance that you'll win a FREE CSW if you enter a photo! :mrgreen:


----------



## fracturedcircle

Larry, any way you could make the pics just a tad bigger? sorry, my eyes are that bad.


----------



## LarryT

fracturedcircle said:


> Larry, any way you could make the pics just a tad bigger? sorry, my eyes are that bad.


Lol mine are too!! Check it now and see what ypu think.


----------



## LarryT

Just a daily reminder to get those hedgie christmas pics sent in for a chance to win a free CSW! 
Send them to [email protected]
Happy Hoildays!!


----------



## fracturedcircle

LarryT said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry, any way you could make the pics just a tad bigger? sorry, my eyes are that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol mine are too!! Check it now and see what ypu think.
Click to expand...

thanks.


----------



## SnufflePuff

Just submitted mine!  

I haven't posted on here in FOREVER but I still browse occasionally and couldnt pass up on the opportunity to win an extra wheel for my messy monster Oakley so that I can do a wheel switchout instead of a hardcore wheel scrub-down every single day. 

I wanted to get a christmas pic of the whole gang but unfortunately with 2 girls and a boy, a group shot was a little bit too risky :lol: 

Awesome photo contest Larry! Can't wait to see all the other submissions!


----------



## LarryT

SnufflePuff said:


> Just submitted mine!
> 
> I haven't posted on here in FOREVER but I still browse occasionally and couldnt pass up on the opportunity to win an extra wheel for my messy monster Oakley so that I can do a wheel switchout instead of a hardcore wheel scrub-down every single day.
> 
> I wanted to get a christmas pic of the whole gang but unfortunately with 2 girls and a boy, a group shot was a little bit too risky :lol:
> 
> Awesome photo contest Larry! Can't wait to see all the other submissions!


Thanks for entering!  Your picture is a very good one.  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## fracturedcircle

submitted mine.


----------



## LarryT

fracturedcircle said:


> submitted mine.


Thanks! Harvey is so cute.


----------



## LarryT

We are up to 6 entries at the moment!  
You still have time to get those pics sent to [email protected]
To view the awesome entries we have so far click here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## Kuzukuzu27

Seven entries. ;D Good luck to everybody!!


----------



## cynthb

We just sent in an entry too!


----------



## LarryT

We are up to 11 entries at the moment! 
You still have time to get those pics sent to [email protected]
To view the awesome entries we have so far click here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## Roni

I'm hoping Dennis is in the mood for some pictures tonight! Fingers crossed


----------



## LarryT

Roni said:


> I'm hoping Dennis is in the mood for some pictures tonight! Fingers crossed


Me too!  We are now up to 13! :mrgreen:
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## Roni

LarryT - I just sent a picture along but didn't put anything in the subject line (realized after I pressed send of course). Hope that doesn't flag it as junk or anything. If you don't get it let me know


----------



## LarryT

Roni said:


> LarryT - I just sent a picture along but didn't put anything in the subject line (realized after I pressed send of course). Hope that doesn't flag it as junk or anything. If you don't get it let me know


Thank you for taking the time to enter!  
Got it all and it's now posted and that makes 14 so far!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Great photos everyone! There sure is some tough competition Larry!


----------



## I<3Hejji

Alright, I submitted my photo of Hejji and it can be seen on Larry's site. But I thought I would share some photo's I thought were cute that didn't make the cut


----------



## MissC

I learned the hard way that you can't "make" a hedgehog do anything. The pic I submitted took about an hour with two of us trying to get Snarf on the flippin' plate. Most of the time, he was very happily munching on the numerous mealies I was using as bribery and exploring the ribbon to find the mealies that escaped. Then, one too many times I held a mealie near him and he jumped, hissed, popped and head-butted me all at once. Drew blood, too. :shock: I deserved it and ended the photo shoot right there.

Then, later while looking at the photos my BF took, I picked one out: he said it was the very first one he snapped. :roll: I coulda killed him.


----------



## LarryT

Still time to get those pics sent to [email protected] for a chance to win a Free Carolina Storm Wheel!  
We are up to 16 stunning entries  and you can view them all here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/% ... st%2A.html


----------



## LarryT

Still time to get those pics sent to [email protected] for a chance to win a Free Carolina Storm Wheel! 

We are up to 20 AMAZING pictures at the moment! :mrgreen: Sorry for all the broke links on this thread.  You can go here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com and the click onto the Christmas contest page to view all the wonderful pics.


----------



## LarryT

Ok people you only have 5 more days to send those pics to [email protected] for a chance to win a free CSW!  
You can go here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com and then click onto the contest page to view all the wonderful pics,currently still sitting on 20.


----------



## LarryT

You still have a few more days to get those pictures sent to [email protected]
We are up to 21 entries and they can be viewed by going to www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com and clicking onto the christmas photo contest page.


----------



## shetland

I love that 2nd picture of Hejji!!!!!!!!!!! Your baby looks like a "tipsy" Santa Pog!!!!! Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## I<3Hejji

Thanks ! I agree, he looks like he had a few to many mealworms to wheel safely


----------



## LarryT

You still have a few more days to get those pictures sent to [email protected]
We are up to 24 entries and they can be viewed by going to www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com and clicking onto the christmas photo contest page.


----------



## Roni

There are so many adorable pictures! I bet you're glad you won't have to do the judging LarryT! :lol:


----------



## LarryT

Roni said:


> There are so many adorable pictures! I bet you're glad you won't have to do the judging LarryT! :lol:


You got that right lol! We will all be judging by placing a vote for our favorites.


----------



## Roni

Even that's gonna be tough! :lol:


----------



## suwanee

Those pictures are adorable! The moms and dads are doing a great job. Can't wait for the final entries to be in.


----------



## starby

I just e-mailed my entry!

Wimbley really hates wearing a hat so many mealies were consumed during the photo shoot to keep the model happy! :lol:


----------



## LarryT

starby said:


> I just e-mailed my entry!
> 
> Wimbley really hates wearing a hat so many mealies were consumed during the photo shoot to keep the model happy! :lol:


Thanks! Wimbley's pic is now posted #28.

Everyone else still has a few more days to get those pictures sent to [email protected]
We are up to 28 entries and they can be viewed by going to www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com and clicking onto the christmas photo contest page.


----------



## LizardGirl

Do the pictures have to be taken this year? I haven't had the opportunity to take any yet this year (all the christmas props are still boxed up... need to get on that!) but I do have one I like from 2 years ago. Would I be able to enter that one?


----------



## LarryT

LizardGirl said:


> Do the pictures have to be taken this year? I haven't had the opportunity to take any yet this year (all the christmas props are still boxed up... need to get on that!) but I do have one I like from 2 years ago. Would I be able to enter that one?


An old picture is just fine! 

Tomorrow is the last day to send those pictures to [email protected]


----------



## QuinntonsMom

How will the voting work? Will you have a poll set up or what?


----------



## LarryT

QuinntonsMom said:


> How will the voting work? Will you have a poll set up or what?


Will be a poll,that's all I know at the moment.


----------



## LarryT

You still have till noon eastern to get those pictures sent to [email protected]
We are up to 34 entries  and they can be viewed by going to www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com and clicking onto the christmas photo contest page.

Thanks Larry


----------



## LarryT

Five more hours left to get those pics sent to [email protected]
We are now up to 41 amazing photos :mrgreen: you can view them on my website www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com by clicking onto the contest page.


----------



## shetland

I think this must be the best contest ever! Of course all contests are really wonderful! Every picture shows such effort and all of the hedgies are just so adorable. How will anyone ever vote? I hope its a tie and Larry has to decide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry Larry!


----------



## LarryT

Only one hour left to get those pics sent to [email protected]
If you are alittle bit late that's ok  Voting will most likely start later tonight or early tomorrow morning.

Thanks Larry


----------



## emeko

Last minute entry lol! Did you get mine, Larry?


----------



## LarryT

emeko said:


> Last minute entry lol! Did you get mine, Larry?


Herisson(susan) is fixing the caption right now.


----------



## fracturedcircle

sorry, i'm kinda slow today... how does one vote?


----------



## LarryT

fracturedcircle said:


> sorry, i'm kinda slow today... how does one vote?


I will have the poll completed tonight.  
Voting will be easy,no registering/sign up of any sort.


----------



## LarryT

Ok, voting has begun!  Just go to www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com and click onto the contest page,then scroll down past all the adorable pictures and you will see the poll. Voting ends Christmas Day.

Thanks Larry


----------



## Olympia

OMG! I have no idea who to vote for, the pics are all so cute!


----------



## LarryT

Wow! 213 votes already!!  
Quinnton is leading the way with 38 votes,Piglet and Holden are tied for 2nd with 18 votes each.
You can leave a comment on the poll if you'd like.


----------



## RWatkins

I blasted an email around work asking people to vote, 20 or 30 did... the rest all said sorry but they thought there were other cuties, and after looking through the pictures, they are all so adorable. Sheila made me vote for Yoshi. Kudos on the cute pictures.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27

Made you? It's such an easy choice. 

I'm kidding, all the pictures are so sweet.


----------



## RWatkins

lol, I didn't even get to vote for my own Hedgie (don't tell Snooki!)


----------



## LarryT

Voting has been reset due to a glich in the poll daddy system. The contest was suppose to be one vote only and poll daddy was allowing people to vote then if they viewed the results they could vote again on that page. Now the results have been hidden in hopes of making the contest fair for everyone.

Thanks Larry


----------



## Nancy

I think it is totally unfair when people post to the lists, facebook or at work, school etc, asking people to vote for them. Then it becomes more a contest of who knows the most people rather than who has the best picture.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Nancy said:


> I think it is totally unfair when people post to the lists, facebook or at work, school etc, asking people to vote for them. Then it becomes more a contest of who knows the most people rather than who has the best picture.


i haven't posted it on my fb or anywhere else. wasn't even going to.


----------



## susanaproenca

Nancy said:


> I think it is totally unfair when people post to the lists, facebook or at work, school etc, asking people to vote for them. Then it becomes more a contest of who knows the most people rather than who has the best picture.


I couldn't agree more with you on that, Nancy.


----------



## RWatkins

I sent it around work, but didn't specify who to vote for. Like I already said, a lot of people did vote for me, but most came back telling they voted for pictures they liked more. Does this mean that all the votes were put back to 0?


----------



## nikki

May a way to do it so that the picture itself is being voted on and not the hedgie or the owner, is to leave the names off the pictures till the voting is over? Then it would be just on the picture itself.


----------



## leannem

i voted for dennis! who could resist that cute bum


----------



## LarryT

RWatkins said:


> Does this mean that all the votes were put back to 0?


Yes.



nikki said:


> May a way to do it so that the picture itself is being voted on and not the hedgie or the owner, is to leave the names off the pictures till the voting is over? Then it would be just on the picture itself.


Then people would just tell everyone how their pic looks or the postion it's located in.


----------



## suwanee

I don't have a horse in this race. Or a hedgie in this contest. 

If friends vote, well good for the friends! I wish I had a lot of friends. If I did, I would support their positive, healthy interests: and I hope they would support mine. 

This is a fun little happy holiday contest. Larry has been kind enough to donate his time and one of his products and has given us all joy in posting these adorable photos. Thank you to Larry and to everyone who has posted a hedgie holiday picture. 

Celebrate the joy.


----------



## mel2626

suwanee said:


> Celebrate the joy.


Agreed. 
While this is a contest, it's all about fun~bottom line. Some people are more competitive than others, but it IS a contest after all. Of course people are going to post it to show their friends (personally, I did on FB because I'm proud of my little guy and how far he's come). Whether or not they even choose to vote (or who they choose to vote for) is up to them. If I was allowed to send an e-mail to all the people I work with, I'd do it in a heartbeat because, again, I'm proud. If people weren't supposed to tell their friends, it would have been made a private contest. Otherwise, who exactly is supposed to vote? 
My hedgies are my only children and I take every opportunity to show them off because I love them so much, as would anyone with a human child. If you think of me as less of a person because of that, so be it. Personally, I think people are focusing far too much on the negative.

I must have looked at all these photos a good 1897289376483478 times and it's brightened my day each and every time. Why so much disagreement over such a cute idea that should be bringing people together? I don't get it...


----------



## MissC

mel2626 said:


> I must have looked at all these photos a good 1897289376483478 times and it's brightened my day each and every time. Why so much disagreement over such a cute idea that should be bringing people together? I don't get it... [/color]


'zactly and very well said. As suwanee said, Larry did this out of the goodness of his heart. It's supposed to be FUN. Besides, everyone knows Snarf is the cutest.


----------



## QuinntonsMom

I wasn't aware it was in bad form to tell our friends about the contest or to ask them to vote in it. I thought that was the whole point of the contest? If we weren't advertising it on our facebooks or tumblrs or whatever who would vote? Just the forty something of us in the contest? Sorry if it offends people that I've posted it on my facebook, but much like Mel, I don't have kids or any other pets. I brag about Quinn all the time... his Christmas picture was my profile pic on Facebook long before this contest. I'm just grateful for a chance to have his photos up with all those other adorable little hogs. Also, while my friends have voted for my hog (most of them are really close to him as well, since he's the only hedgie they've ever met) they can't stop commenting on how cute ALL the hogs are, especially on how cute their names are. I don't think any of my friends realized what a huge community of hedgehog owners there are out there. They are amazed. Thanks so much for doing this, Larry. It's fun and SO cute, no matter who wins.


----------



## hercsmom

Kind of off topic, but does anyone know if Munchie's mum is on the forum? I haven't done Herc's photo yet, so that's the one I voted for, and I just wanted to say I think he's beautiful


----------



## Roni

I voted for Dennis because I had to (cause who wants a hedgehog with mommy issues later in life). But I must say if I had a second vote... it would be for Scribbles! Love the composition of the photo... so sweet  
Actually Larry T... if I could have like 5 votes, then I could cover all my absolute favorites, well maybe 10, no more like 15... nevermind they are all so darn cute!!!


----------



## MissC

I don't know if the owner of Mr. Wee Willy Winkie,Bowie and Stuart is on this forum but I have to tell you, every time I see your Xmas pic I am astounded that you got three hedgies to 'pose' at the same time, same shot, etc. After the uber mealie consuming and blood-drawing photo shoot with Snarf, I have a whole new appreciation for hedgie photographers!


----------



## Xyloart

I voted for #22 Juicebox. It was really hard to choose!!! I loved looking through them though; thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## QuinntonsMom

Oh, my Gosh. Juicebox's picture is so amazing. He's smiling! (Or she's smiling?) Either way, it's smiling!!!


----------



## starby

Juicebox is my fave too! Honestly though, I love them all. I scroll through the pictures daily! All of the adorableness really helps get me in the Christmas spirit. haha


----------



## LarryT

If you have not already voted for your favorite picture there is plenty of time left. So far over 700 people have voted!  
1st place has a big lead but it's not over yet, voting for 2nd place is very close with 6 hogs in the race.


----------



## RWatkins

I'm nervous. I know a lot of people have voted, but I don't know if it is enough to make a "big lead". I already have a wheel though, so if I win, the new one will be going to the PSP where the hedgie doesn't even have a wheel :evil:


----------



## Xyloart

I sent my Dad a link to the contest and he said, "I voted for Harvey 'cause he looks so-in-control-cool-and-ready-to-fly in his sled!".


----------



## suwanee

Go Juicebox......love the smile


----------



## fracturedcircle

Xyloart said:


> I sent my Dad a link to the contest and he said, "I voted for Harvey 'cause he looks so-in-control-cool-and-ready-to-fly in his sled!".


thank him for us.


----------



## I<3Hejji

I was just looking through all the pictures again and they always bring a smile to my face. There is something unique I love about every single hedgehog, I wish I could vote a million times for each one! Thanks again Larry for creating this fun contest, maybe it can become a yearly tradition


----------



## LarryT

I<3Hejji said:


> Thanks again Larry for creating this fun contest, maybe it can become a yearly tradition


That's a great idea and I am all for it! 

We have had over 800 votes to date!


----------



## Karine =^_^=

I voted for #16 Munchie, I think the picture is perfect.


----------



## I<3Hejji

My top 6 favorites (besides my Hejji) are:
1. Fritz (absolutely gorgeous hedgehog and photography!)
2. Juicebox (seriously, she is SMILING!!!)
3. Wimbley (Too much adorableness. Plus it makes me think of slip n' slide wimbley which is the best thing to turn a bad day into an awesome one: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7251&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=wimbley)
4. Holden (Ahhh! So fluffy and adorable! I just want to snuggle him)
5. Tie between: Winston Willobee III, Mila, Harvey, Inky
6. Every other hog pictured!!!

My boyfriend wants me to add that he really likes Castiel and Penelope Pickles pictures  He also pointed out that I have been saying Penelope P*R*ickles this whole time. Well, hedgehogs are prickly! But maybe I should pay more attention to detail!


----------



## susanaproenca

I<3Hejji said:


> My top 6 favorites (besides my Hejji) are:
> 1. Fritz (absolutely gorgeous hedgehog and photography!)
> 2. Juicebox (seriously, she is SMILING!!!)
> 3. Wimbley (Too much adorableness. Plus it makes me think of slip n' slide wimbley which is the best thing to turn a bad day into an awesome one: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7251&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=wimbley)
> 4. Holden (Ahhh! So fluffy and adorable! I just want to snuggle him)
> 5. Tie between: Winston Willobee III, Mila, Harvey, Inky
> 6. Every other hog pictured!!!
> 
> My boyfriend wants me to add that he really likes Castiel and Penelope Pickles pictures  He also pointed out that I have been saying Penelope P*R*ickles this whole time. Well, hedgehogs are prickly! But maybe I should pay more attention to detail!


Fritz is my favorite picture. Such a great picture!


----------



## LarryT

The voting is over and the winner is #1. Quinnton with 538 votes,Quinnton gets a free CSW with free shipping. 2nd place goes to #14. Dennis with 520 votes,Dennis gets a free CSW but must pay for the shipping. If the winners will please contact me at [email protected] with their shipping info and I'll get those CSW's shipped ASAP. 
Everyone that submitted a picture gets a $5.00 discount off any wheels ordered,just shoot me an email at [email protected] for a paypal invoice.

Export Data:

#1. Quinnton 24.6% 538 votes

#14. Dennis 23.8% 520 votes

#12. Mila 18.3% 399 votes

#45. Snooki 8.9% 194 votes

#27. Casper 2.7% 58 votes

#35. Piglet 2.2% 48 votes

#7. Yoshi 1.7% 38 votes

#40. Scribbles 1.7% 37 votes

#3. Winston Willobee III 1.3% 29 votes

#16. Munchie 1.2% 27 votes

#42. Dexter 1.2% 26 votes

#37. Runtly 1.1% 25 votes

#28. Wimbley <1% 21 votes

#22. Juicebox <1% 20 votes

#8. Snowberry & Paddington <1% 18 votes

#33. Delilah <1% 17 votes

#26. Fritz <1% 15 votes

#6. Pyjama Yams <1% 11 votes

#19. Holden <1% 11 votes

#46. Remy <1% 11 votes

#5. Harvey <1% 10 votes

#2. Himawari Hime <1% 8 votes

#20. Quillbert <1% 7 votes

#32. Daisy <1% 7 votes

#44. Beckett <1% 7 votes

#41. Penelope Pickles <1% 6 votes

#43. E-Che <1% 6 votes

#4. Oakley <1% 5 votes

#13. Ripley <1% 5 votes

#23. Neena <1% 5 votes

#24. Odysseus <1% 5 votes

#36. Sherlock <1% 5 votes

#39. Phinneus <1% 5 votes

#9. Snarf <1% 4 votes

#25. Bodil <1% 4 votes

#10. Theo <1% 3 votes

#11. Ruby and Fizzles <1% 3 votes

#15. Hejji <1% 3 votes

#17. Prudence and Calypso <1% 3 votes

#18. Mr. Wee Willy Winkie,Bowie and Stuart <1% 3 votes

#30. Inky <1% 3 votes

#31. Rose <1% 3 votes

#34. Castiel <1% 3 votes

#38. Pliny <1% 3 votes

#21. Herbie <1% 2 votes

#29. Honey Pot <1% 2 votes

#47. Charlotte 0% 0 votes


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Congratulations everyone!!! I don't think I am alone in saying that I loved each and every single picture that was entered in the contest!


----------



## QuinntonsMom

Quinn celebrated his win by biting me severely on the face! Pictures/details to follow when we're back home and settled down. Thanks again for doing this, Larry. My family sat around and talked about all our favorite hedgehogs from the contest today. So many cuties!


----------

